# YAMASHITA Leader info?



## Ray (Aug 26, 2012)

I hope someone can help me out here ? I have been given a 100mtr hank of YAMASHITA NEW KURO 50kg Line, grey in colour, very soft and little memory, looks to be leader but could also be long line. I have tried looking them up on the net for info but no luck just info on there range of game lures and squid jigs, can someone shed some light on this for me........Cheers Ray


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

Sounds more like line than leader to me with colour. Can you take a photo of the spool and I'll try and dig something up for you.


----------



## Ray (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks Nick, I appreciate the help. The line is more a clear/ grey and very supple my main concern is I fish alot of rocky areas and was wondering how resistant it is, bieng 50kg obviously fishing for snapper...Cheers Ray


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

I had a look around and only found this http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Yamashita-Ne ... 51a0bb15b9 
It suggests to me its a main line not a leader because its monofilament.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Gotta be a leader in a loop like that. If it was a mainline, in that breaking strain, it would be useless unless you could spool it up under pressure ( ie 10 kg drag minimum ).
I've never heard of anyone running 50kg mainline before, even a tiagra on sunset drag wouldn't do justice to that.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Good point bunsen


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeh it would be a tuna Leader run at about a lenght of about 25m. They do them up to 172kg :shock: be very hard to put any where near that sort of preasure on a fish from a yak


----------



## Ray (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks for the help, got the info from another source , its very abrasion resistant so will use as leader / trace on my 7000 and BG90 when I go off the Rocks......Cheers Ray


----------

